# Polar Heart Rate straps compatible with my Garmin 800



## XCBob (Jan 24, 2004)

Bought a Garmin Edge 800 this fall. Never planned on using the heart rate feature. Started going to the gym this winter to keep in riding shape when I can't ride trails. The machines at the gym(traedmills, stair steppers, spin bikes) are Polar based units. I was hoping if I bought a Polar heart rate "strap" to use in the gym, I might be able to use it with my Garmin in the Spring. Anyone try using a Polar sending unit with a Garmin reciever?


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

It won't work. Need to have a Garmin strap (heart rate monitor).


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

You can use a polar strap with the actual gamin sender as it snaps on. The polar strap stopped the issues i was having with hr spiking


----------



## XCBob (Jan 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks. That's what I thought. Maybe I can find a deal on a Garmin and a Polar strap.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Will the HR strap from my Garmin FR60 work with the Edge 500 model (non heart rate bundle), or is there something unique to the bundled Edge unit that makes it pick up a signal from a heart rate strap?

Ideally I want something that I can use on the bike and in the gym so I am also considering the Forerunner 210 watch. Anyone have any experience with using those on the bike?


----------

